
The FBI Could Have Gotten into the San Bernardino Shooter’s iPhone - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/04/fbi-could-have-gotten-san-bernardino-shooters-iphone-leadership-didnt-say
======
ClassAndBurn
An odd catch-22 of not investigating other possible solutions so they could
get a legal precedent is that they couldn't tell anyone outright that's what
they were doing. So someone trying to he helpful ended up ruining everything.
No no good deed goes unpunished.

